# madone new 5.9



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

After many years of my loving steel and then some fine Italian carbon my son has decided to ride and has bought a Madone 5.9 OCLV with mostly Dura Ace, 2010 model.. I must say it is one of the nicest bikes I have ever ridden and I have had the opportunity to ride almost all the high end frames here in Southern Cal . I found it very light stiff and most comfortable.
The build and carbon used seem very good.
I am curious of a long term users opinion and compare this to say a Colnago or a Tarmac . Are these Treks durable and how is the warranty. Had one issue with a miss drilled hole in the rear rim ( for tube stem) it was on the side. It seems very different than most frames.
thanks in advance.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 2006 madone 5.2 which is OCLV and I have never had a problem with its durability. I raced on it for a couple years and now it is my everyday bike as I purchased a 2011 madone 5.2 for my weekend machine. I can only compare it to a Cannondale and Fuji and they can't compare to the high quality race machine that is the Madone. It is very different that most frames because it is the best. Welcome to the family.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

i would agree it is a special frame


----------

